# Martin Bushmaster Longbow



## aubie (Dec 30, 2006)

Anybody know anything about this bow, other than the obvious.  I'm new to traditional archery and am considering buying a longbow.  There's one for sale on tradgang that I'm thinking about buying.  Can anybody vouch for this bow.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 2, 2007)

I shot one at a archery store in Texas and it shot good, I had a custom longbow being built at the time.  If I was looking for a good shooting and reasonably priced production longbow, I wouldn't hesitate on getting a Bushmaster.  There's also one on e-bay you may want to check out.


----------



## Buck111 (Feb 22, 2007)

I've got a Martin ml-10 70# longbow. It shoots well and hits hard. You can find some pretty good deals here http://tradgang.com//noncgi/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=5


----------

